# Goat auctions.



## brownhounds (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to start a thread on Goats.  We have about 15 right now.  We mix boers with nubians.  We have one pure bred boer, and we have several nubian females.  I would like to see pics of your goats/barns, etc. 

Also, does anybody know of any good goat auctions where you can make some money selling off a herd of about 20?

thanks,
matt


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Apr 26, 2011)

you would make more not going to an auction. I used to advertise in the GA market bulletin. I found a group of Mexicans that I sold ever goat I raised for $1 a pound on the hoof. You also make more if you have somewhere they can slaughter them and cut them up at your place charge another $20 to $30 just for that. Most Mexicans live in town and cant slaughter them there so you both win. Good luck at auction you might as well give them away.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 26, 2011)

X2 on the market bulletin! The rael money is in pygmys!


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input.  Shakey Gizzard,  why do you say the real money is in Pygmy?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

brownhounds said:


> Thanks for the input.  Shakey Gizzard,  why do you say the real money is in Pygmy?



To be honest, havent really done goats in 10 yrs. But sold way more pets than eaters! I guess times  they are changin. A goat was the only farm animal I ever raised that actually paid for itself!


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 27, 2011)

The reason I like Boers and Nubians is because the boers are meat goats and the nubians are dairy.  They sell quick because they are pets, meat, and milk producers.  

I was really wanting to get into cattle, but we bought some goats to clear out some property, and decided to breed them.  It is really a fun hobby.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 27, 2011)

brownhounds said:


> The reason I like Boers and Nubians is because the boers are meat goats and the nubians are dairy.  They sell quick because they are pets, meat, and milk producers.
> 
> I was really wanting to get into cattle, but we bought some goats to clear out some property, and decided to breed them.  It is really a fun hobby.



Until you gotta handle your Billy!


----------



## Lane_H (Apr 28, 2011)

I am looking for a few nannies right now. Just got me a billie and need him some girls


----------



## brownhounds (Apr 29, 2011)

Good nannies are hard to come by.  We only have one 100% Boer Buck, and he is our herd sire.  Yes, he is a pain to work on, but he is becoming more gentle.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 2, 2011)

I would pay to rent a goat!  I have a bunch of privet, honeysuckle and blackberry that needs killing.  I hate to use Roundup because it kills all the frogs and we are finally hearing some frogs along the creek.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (May 5, 2011)

if or when I get more goats I am going with 100%SA Boer sire bred to saanen nannies. They grow off quicker and bigger than Nubian cross.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Jul 14, 2011)

*new to goats*

Just getting started on the goats.  We just finshed a appx 2 acre fence in suches.  What kind of houseing should I have befor I bring any goats home.  I know it should be dry but what about ventalation?  Does it need to be kept above a certin temp in the winter?  Goats are new to me if you cant tell.


----------



## SarahFair (Jul 14, 2011)

I keep a dog house out (you can see them in the dog house during the snow in my user profile album). I've only got 3. A nanny, a billy, and their buckling.

I've never had a problem with my billy. Id even go as far to say I  trust him with my kids. He's more shy than anything but can be caught with a leaf. I have had trouble leash training him but he's coming along


----------

